# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  To Καφενείο του EWN

## PIT

Oπως ζητηθηκε και απο τα παιδια ανοιγω αυτο το topic για να συζηταμε και να ποσταρουμε σχετικα - ασχετα με το EWN. Αλλα με συνεση και οχι μπουρδολογια. 

*Ας κρατησουμε το επιπεδο των ποστς σε ενα υψος *

----------


## wingman

άντε καλορίζικο
ελπίζω να είναι κερασμένα τα πρώτα  ::  

Τάσο θυμάμαι οτι έχεις κάνει εγκατάσταση στη καμινάδα και πέτυχα αυτό 

κάτι τέτοιο έχεις βάλει? ή ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά?

----------


## PIT

To βλεπω πολυ αδυναμο. Δεν ξερω τι προδιαγραφες εχει αλλα ετσι φαινεται. 

Πολυ το ψαχνεις βρε Θαναση και προκοπη δεν βλεπω...

Ο Τασος τα εκανε με γωνιες  ::

----------


## wingman

μετράς 2-3 και παραπάνω και κόβεις/τρυπάς 1, αυτό είναι το δόγμα μου.
bill άμα δεν τα καταφέρω να περάσω αύριο απο zambounis να του πω να τα στείλει σε εσένα και να περάσω να τα πάρω?το Η1000 γιατί είναι χειρότερο απο Αιρκομ+? (έχει διεύθυνσή σου? θέλεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος απο Χαλκίδα τίποτα?)
πείτε μέχρι το σήμερα βράδυ αν τα καταφέρω αύριο να περάσω αλλιώς απο παραγγελία μέσω ιντερνετ

Τάσο για το προγραμματάκι για gps που σου έλεγα είναι αυτό, μάλλον είναι πιο απλοικό απο το οζι όμως

και κάτι τελείως οφφ, ποια είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή για να γλιτωνω και τα δύο διόδια της Ε.Ο?

----------


## mpampou

Αυτό το site είναι αξιόπιστο έχει αγοράσει ποτέ κανείς?
Και μπορεί να μου διευκρινίσει κάποιος πως μπορείς να ψωνίσεις έχοντας εταιρικό ΑΦΜ χωρίς ΦΠΑ από τα συγκεκριμένα site?

----------


## badge

> και κάτι τελείως οφφ, ποια είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή για να γλιτωνω και τα δύο διόδια της Ε.Ο?


Στην διασταύρωση του Αγ. Στεφάνου θα δεις μια ταμπέλα που γράφει δεξιά προς Goodys. Θα τα δεις, είναι στην κορφή ενός λόφου. Κάνεις δεξιά κάτω, μετά επάνω στον λόφο αυτό, σταματάς στα Goody's, παίρνεις χάμπουργκερ αναψυκτικό κάνεις τσιγάρο, και μετά συνεχίζεις το δρόμο σου. Είναι παράλληλος με την Εθνική και θα σε βγάλει λίγο παρακάτω. Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα McDonalds πολύ κοντά. Από fast food σε fast food.

Για τα δεύτερα διόδια δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος που η δουλειά του είναι προς τα εκεί (KYROS?  ::  )

----------


## PIT

> Αυτό το site είναι αξιόπιστο έχει αγοράσει ποτέ κανείς?
> Και μπορεί να μου διευκρινίσει κάποιος πως μπορείς να ψωνίσεις έχοντας εταιρικό ΑΦΜ χωρίς ΦΠΑ από τα συγκεκριμένα site?


Μπορεις να ψωνισεις με paypal. που ειναι ασφαλες. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα σου ερθουν. Δεν εχω παρει τιποτα απο κει. 

Λογικα πρεπει να εχει να δωσεις εταιρικο ΑΦΜ μπορει και οχι. Κανε μια παραγγελεια με λιγα χρηματα ωστε να το διαπιστωσεις  ::  

Θαναση σου στελνω με πμ την διευθυνση μου.

----------


## PIT

Για τα δευτερα διοδια, οπως θα βγεις στην διασταυρωση του Ορωπου (απο τον παραδρομο) θα πας ευθεια για Αυλωνα αλλα δεν θα στριψεις.

----------


## liousis

> ...Για τα δεύτερα διόδια δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος που η δουλειά του είναι προς τα εκεί (KYROS?  )


Αφού λοιπόν ακολουθήσεις την διαδρομή που προαναφέρθηκε,μπαίνεις ξανά στην εθνική στο ύψος των Mcdonalts.Από εκεί οδηγείς στην εθνική για περίππου 7km και στην έξοδο για Ωρωπό (..μετά το ροζ κτήριο του Μιχαλαριά και μετά το σημείο που γίνεται το Rockwave) κάνεις δεξιά και μετά αριστερά και ακολουθείς τον παράδρομο παράλληλα της εθνικής με κατεύθυνση την Λαμία.Αν το κάνεις μια φορά μετά θα το μάθεις.
Προσοχή όμως...Αυτός ο δρόμος είναι πολύ επικύνδηνος με πολλές ανάποδες στροφές και αρκετές νταλίκες.Να πηγαίνεις σιγά!  ::

----------


## mpampou

> Μπορεις να ψωνισεις με paypal. που ειναι ασφαλες. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα σου ερθουν. Δεν εχω παρει τιποτα απο κει. 
> 
> Λογικα πρεπει να εχει να δωσεις εταιρικο ΑΦΜ μπορει και οχι. Κανε μια παραγγελεια με λιγα χρηματα ωστε να το διαπιστωσεις  
> 
> Θαναση σου στελνω με πμ την διευθυνση μου.


Πριν από λίγο καιρώ είχα αγοράσει ένα pda από expansys είχα δώσει εταιρικό ΑΦΜ και δεν είχα πλήρωση το ΦΠΑ. Το θέμα είναι αυτό το ΦΠΑ τελικά το πληρώνεις η όχι? edit ( Θέλω να πω έρχεται κάποιο μπουγιουρντί αργότερα από την εφορία στο μαγαζί?)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Μπορεις να ψωνισεις με paypal. που ειναι ασφαλες. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα σου ερθουν. Δεν εχω παρει τιποτα απο κει. 
> 
> Λογικα πρεπει να εχει να δωσεις εταιρικο ΑΦΜ μπορει και οχι. Κανε μια παραγγελεια με λιγα χρηματα ωστε να το διαπιστωσεις  
> 
> Θαναση σου στελνω με πμ την διευθυνση μου.
> 
> 
> Πριν από λίγο καιρώ είχα αγοράσει ένα pda από expansys είχα δώσει εταιρικό ΑΦΜ και δεν είχα πλήρωση το ΦΠΑ. Το θέμα είναι αυτό το ΦΠΑ τελικά το πληρώνεις η όχι?


To πληρώνεις κανονικά και με τον νόμο.

Οταν έρθει η ώρα να υποβάλεις την 3μηνιαία (ή κάθε πότε υποβάλεις δήλωση ΦΠΑ), το βάζεις μέσα, και ανάλογα το ΦΠΑ του μήνα σου, το πληρώνεις (στην ουσία το πληρώνεις στην εφορία αντί στο κατάστημα). 

Με το εταιρικό ΑΦΜ κερδίζεις πρώτον ότι περνάς το αντικείμενο στα έξοδα (οπότε το ΦΠΑ το "πέρνεις πίσω" από τις πωλήσεις σου), δεύτερον την διαφορά στον συντελεστή (πχ 19 στην ελλάδα αντί για 20 στην Γερμανία), και τρίτον το πότε το πληρώνεις (από 1-3 μήνες μετά αντί για επιτόπου στην αγορά).

**> Το μαγαζί που έγραψες πάντως έχει τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ, οπότε είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερο από τα ελληνικά.

----------


## socrates

> άντε καλορίζικο
> ελπίζω να είναι κερασμένα τα πρώτα  
> 
> Τάσο θυμάμαι οτι έχεις κάνει εγκατάσταση στη καμινάδα και πέτυχα αυτό 
> 
> κάτι τέτοιο έχεις βάλει? ή ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά?


Μια υλοποίηση που έχω συναντήσει στο awmn είναι αυτή όπου έχει γίνει κατασκευή που αγγαλιάζει την καμινάδα.


http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-5336.jpg

Δώσε έμφαση ότι έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ντίζες για να βιδωθούν μεταξύ τους οι λαμαρίνες που στηρίζονται οι ιστοί καθώς επίσης υπάρχει και επιπλέον στήριξη με αντιρίδες. Μη βιδώσεις τον ιστό απευθείας πάνω στην καμινάδα (βλέπε τούβλο) γιατί με το πρώτο αεράκι θα τον ψάχνεις . Πρώτα πρέπει να σκεφτείς την ασφάλεια της κατασκευής σου.  ::

----------


## mpampou

> Με το εταιρικό ΑΦΜ κερδίζεις πρώτον ότι περνάς το αντικείμενο στα έξοδα (οπότε το ΦΠΑ το "πέρνεις πίσω" από τις πωλήσεις σου), δεύτερον την διαφορά στον συντελεστή (πχ 19 στην ελλάδα αντί για 20 στην Γερμανία), και τρίτον το πότε το πληρώνεις (από 1-3 μήνες μετά αντί για επιτόπου στην αγορά).
> 
> **> Το μαγαζί που έγραψες πάντως έχει τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ, οπότε είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερο από τα ελληνικά.


Δεν ξέρω απλός ρωτάω σε περίπτωση που δεν το δηλώσεις πως θα γίνει διασταύρωση του τιμολογίου από μία χώρα του εξωτερικού το taxis είναι τόσο εξελιγμένο?
Edit ( Το ξέφυγα το θέμα μάλλον)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Με το εταιρικό ΑΦΜ κερδίζεις πρώτον ότι περνάς το αντικείμενο στα έξοδα (οπότε το ΦΠΑ το "πέρνεις πίσω" από τις πωλήσεις σου), δεύτερον την διαφορά στον συντελεστή (πχ 19 στην ελλάδα αντί για 20 στην Γερμανία), και τρίτον το πότε το πληρώνεις (από 1-3 μήνες μετά αντί για επιτόπου στην αγορά).
> 
> **> Το μαγαζί που έγραψες πάντως έχει τιμές χωρίς ΦΠΑ, οπότε είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερο από τα ελληνικά.
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω απλός ρωτάω σε περίπτωση που δεν το δηλώσεις πως θα γίνει διασταύρωση του τιμολογίου από μία χώρα του εξωτερικού το taxis είναι τόσο εξελιγμένο?
> Edit ( Το ξέφυγα το θέμα μάλλον)


Ο εκεί έμπορος στο τέλος του χρόνου θα δώσει αναλυτική κατάσταστη πελατών χοντρικής (πελάτης και συνολικό ποσό που ψώνισε), η εκεί ΔΟΥ θα τα στήλει στο εκεί υπουργείο οικονομικών, το εκεί υπουργείο οικονομικών θα τα στείλει στην ελλάδα, θα στήλουν στην ΔΟΥ σου την κίνηση που έχεις από όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, θα κάνουν αντιπαράθεσει με την συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση προμηθευτών, και άμα δεν το έχεις δηλώσει, απλά σε σκίζουνε...

----------


## mpampou

Thanks με γλύτωσες απ’ τα χειρότερα!

----------


## θανάσης

Με γωνίες από σαν αυτές που χρησιμοποιούν για τα πιάτα στους ιστούς αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έχουν βάση για στήριξη στον τοίχο. Έτσι το έχει ο Τάσος Θανάση

----------


## hedgehog

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> ...Για τα δεύτερα διόδια δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω. Ας μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος που η δουλειά του είναι προς τα εκεί (KYROS?  )
> 
> 
> Αφού λοιπόν ακολουθήσεις την διαδρομή που προαναφέρθηκε,μπαίνεις ξανά στην εθνική στο ύψος των Mcdonalts.Από εκεί οδηγείς στην εθνική για περίππου 7km και στην έξοδο για Ωρωπό (..μετά το ροζ κτήριο του Μιχαλαριά και μετά το σημείο που γίνεται το Rockwave) κάνεις δεξιά και μετά αριστερά και ακολουθείς τον παράδρομο παράλληλα της εθνικής με κατεύθυνση την Λαμία.Αν το κάνεις μια φορά μετά θα το μάθεις.
> Προσοχή όμως...Αυτός ο δρόμος είναι πολύ επικύνδηνος με πολλές ανάποδες στροφές και αρκετές νταλίκες.Να πηγαίνεις σιγά!


Στο σημείο που περιγράφεις να μπει στην Εθνική οδό, έχουν βάλει διόδια στην είσοδο...
Από τον Αγ. Στέφανο η επόμενη ελεύθερη είσοδος στην Εθνική με κατεύθυνση προς Λαμία είναι η Μαλακάσα, αλλά από εκεί μετά δεν υπάρχει έξοδος άνευ διοδίων...

Εν ολίγοις, στον Αγ. Στέφανο βγαίνεις μεν από την Εθνική, αλλά μετά δεν ξαναμπαίνεις  ::

----------


## liousis

Καλά πότε πρόλαβαν και τα έβαλαν....  ::  
Χάλάλι τους όμως γιατί έχουμε δρόμους εξαιρετικής ποιότητας!!!"Α ρε βούρδουλα που θέλετε" (που έλεγε και η γιαγιά μου...)  ::

----------


## PIT

> Καλά πότε πρόλαβαν και τα έβαλαν....  
> Χάλάλι τους όμως γιατί έχουμε δρόμους εξαιρετικής ποιότητας!!!"Α ρε βούρδουλα που θέλετε" (που έλεγε και η γιαγιά μου...)



Εδω και κατι χρονια ειναι Πανο. 
Μπαινεις Αγ. Στεφανο και βγαινεις στον κομβο Σχηματαριου.  ::

----------

